# McCartney coming to "Artist Confidential"



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

NEWS BRIEFS: Sir Paul on XM

Music icon Paul McCartney recently taped an episode of "Artist
Confidential," XM Satellite Radio's interview and performance
program. The show will premiere Monday, Nov. 21, at 7 p.m.
Eastern on XM Live (channel 200), The 60s (channel 6), The 70s
(channel 7), Deep Tracks (channel 40), Top Tracks (channel 46)
and The Blend (channel 25), the company said.

www.SkyRetailer.com - used with permission


----------

